# Computer Kauf



## Hans Würstchen (8. November 2008)

Ich möchte mir bald einen neuen Computer kaufen und möchte fragen ob man an dieser Zusammenstellung noch was verbessern kann.

Grafikkarte (PCIe)	 Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition

Betriebssystem	 Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

Prozessor	 Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400

Netzteil	 be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-450W

Gehäuse	 Cooler Master Elite 330

DVD-Brenner	 LG GH-20LS

Mainboard	 GigaByte GA-EP45-DS3

Festplatte (SATA)	 Samsung HD502IJ 500 GB

Arbeitsspeicher	 Patriot DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit



Kosten:850 Euro

Zusammen gestellt bei Alternate


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

Ich würde vielleicht die Hd gegen eine Samsung 1TB ersetzen oder von denen 2 nehmen.
Mehrkosten ca. 10 Euro im gegensatz zu einer 1TB HD.

Werde mir bald auch ne neue HD kaufen, weil mir die bald nicht mehr ausreicht!!!


MFG,Wagga


----------



## Dunedin (8. November 2008)

Alles soweit gut. Vielleicht ein stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Alles soweit gut. Vielleicht ein stärkeres Netzteil.



_

Da hat er Recht.

Nimm nem 550W oder 500W und geh auf Nummer sicher :>

Sonst - TipTop! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. November 2008)

Dann hätte ich noch drei Fragen:

1. Wie sieht es mit der Graka aus? Ist die zu teuer und gibt es in der Preisklasse bessere?

2. Soll ich Vista Pro oder Home nehmen?

3. Kann mir jemand eine Fernsehkarte empfehlen?


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

1. Die würde ich lassen.
2. Home Premium 64 bit sollte reichen, Ultimate wenn du keine Kompromisse machen willst.
3. Terractec PCI HT (Analog & DVB-T), je nach dem was du willst.
4. EIne größe Festplatte oder die jetzige 2 x wenn du auch aufnehmen willst.
Ist nur ein guter Tipp ich habe die Terratec PCI HT und ich nehme auch auf und meine Festplatte platzt bald.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

Sry, falsche Thread erwischt!
Mod: Löschen wenns geht!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> 2. Home Premium 64 bit sollte reichen, Ultimate wenn du keine Kompromisse machen willst.
> 3. Terractec PCI HT (Analog & DVB-T), je nach dem was du willst.



2. Ich meine das normale Vista Home im Vergleich zum Vista Home Premium

3. Ist die wirklich gut? In den Kommentaren auf Alternate steht bei fast allen das sie nicht gut ist. Hab immoment eine Fernsehkarte die mit Powercinema 1.0 läuft und weiss seitdem das ich nie wieder etwas kaufe wo Powercinema drauf steht. Ist das die Software zu der tv-Karte gut?


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

Hallo zur TV-Kartensoftware kann ich dir nix sagen,da ich diese für Aufnahmen gar nicht nutze.
Ich nutzte den TV-Recorder von meinem Videoschnittprogramm.
Zur Software kann ich dir nix sagen, sry.

Aber wenn du eine andere nehmen willst.
Vielleicht mit Analog/DVB-C/DVB-T (am besten) dann kannst du zu Hauppauge greifen,
ist auch sehr gut.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2008)

_Nochmal zur Grafikkarte - hab sie bei mir drin (die 1024er Version) in nem Antec 1200 Gehäuse.. und sie ist auf ~35-45°C

und zur Power brauch ich nichts sagen.. oder? :> _


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

Zu VISTA Home und Home Premium.

Greife nicht zu VISTA Home das ist nicht viel besser als XP Prof, da bleib lieber bei XP oder greif zu XP für 50 Euro.

Wenn du VISTA willst nimm dieses:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Softw..._64-Bit/268913/?

Oder Ultimate mit Bussinessanwendungen und mehr Sicherheit!
Ultimate=Kombination aus Home Prem. und Business = Alles enthalten, was VISTA hat!
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. November 2008)

Kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wie lang es bei Alternate von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung dauert?


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2008)

Würde es so lassen. Netzteil reicht meiner Meinung auch. Falls übertaktet werden soll, dann vielleicht die 500 Watt Version. Zum Lüfter der Grafikkarte kann ich nur sagen, was ich gelesen habe. Hab den noch nie gehört. Aber hier scheint ja jemand damit sehr zufrieden zu sein

Von daher eher auf sein Urteil hören, weil er ja persönliche Erfahrungen damit hat. Persönlich würde ich noch nen CPU-Lüfter kaufen, habe es gern leise


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Würde es so lassen. Netzteil reicht meiner Meinung auch. Falls übertaktet werden soll, dann vielleicht die 500 Watt Version. Zum Lüfter der Grafikkarte kann ich nur sagen, was ich gelesen habe. Hab den noch nie gehört. Aber hier scheint ja jemand damit sehr zufrieden zu sein
> 
> Von daher eher auf sein Urteil hören, weil er ja persönliche Erfahrungen damit hat. Persönlich würde ich noch nen CPU-Lüfter kaufen, habe es gern leise



Kannst du einen Empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2008)

_ @ Klos Ja ich bin damit SEHR zufrieden :>

--

Der hier vllt?  Klick mich!  oder doch der hier?  Klick mich auch!  oder der hier..?  Klick0rn_


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2008)

Der hier soll sehr gut sein:

http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/26...rer=geizhals.at

Ist auch zu deinem Mainboard kompatibel, allerdings nicht, wenn die Luft nach hinten raus geblasen werden soll. 

Persönlich nutze ich diese Kombi:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a265247.html

und 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357975.html

Leistung annährend so gut, wie bei einem Tower. 3,4 Ghz Quadcore unter Last auf max. 59°. Geräuschpegel fällt in die Kategorie "Unhörbar". Wäre zu deinem Mainboard kompatibel, da ich ein ähnliches habe, von der Kühlkonstruktion. Aber soviel muss man nicht unbedingt ausgeben. 

Ansonsten der Mugen Tower http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a213792.html. Einziger Grund, warum ich persönlich den nie kaufen würde, ist die Halterung. Pushpins kommen mir nicht ins Haus bei Lüfter, die vom Gewicht her in Richtung kg-Kategorie gehen. Ein derartig schwerer Lüfter gehört mit einer ordentlichen Platte verschraubt. Dafür baue ich gerne das Mainbaord aus, aber dann hält es halt.

Wenn der Rechner aber nicht oft transportiert wird, sollte es gehen.

Hier mal ein Test einiger Probanten. Ist auch meiner dabei.

http://www.overclockers.at/articles/premiu..._roundup/page_1

Generell für dich zur Info. Bei Tower-Konstruktionen kommt es bei den Mainboards nicht selten zu Platzproblemen. Wenn er nach hinten pusten soll, dann muss auch schon mal was mit der Zange gebogen werden. Deswegen vorab im Internet schauen, ob der Kühler deiner Wahl auf deinem Mainboard Platz findet.

Wenn du allerdings nicht selbst baust, dann ist das wohl sekundär, denn die Firma deines Vertrauens wird dann schon sagen, wenn er nicht passt. Oder sie pfuschen halt ein bisschen, könnte auch sein

Achja, noch was: Falls du übertakten möchtest, würde ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung das neue E0-Stepping ans Herz legen wollen. Mit allen Probanten erziehlte ich bisher außerorderntliche Ergebnisse. Bisher hatte ich auch schon zwei 8400er E0 in der Hand. Beide waren ohne Probleme auf 4 Ghz übertaktbar. Entsprechendes Board und Kühler vorausgesetzt.

Aber dein Board ist da ja schon mal nicht so schlecht. Sollte einiges gehen.


----------



## Dunedin (9. November 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch drei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wie sieht es mit der Graka aus? Ist die zu teuer und gibt es in der Preisklasse bessere?
> 
> ...


Zu 1. Die GraKa ist eine der besten die es zur Zeit gibt

Zu 2. Kommt drauf an was du machst. Office? Business. Multimedia/Gaming? Home. Beides? Ultimate. Auf jeden Fall rate ich dir zu einer 64-Bit Version da 4 GB RAM verwendest.

Zu 3. Nimm eines der Produkte von Hauppauge, die sind echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Wagga (9. November 2008)

Hauppauge sind echt top.
Von der Hardware her, meine vorige war von Hauppauge.

Die Software ist auch gut zu mindestens war sies damals.

Sie stürzte nicht ab und nahm auch gut auf.
Sah halt nicht so schick aus, aber das ist bei Software die läuft bei mir Nebensache.

Ich betreibe aber nun meine Terratec mit dem Videorekorder von Magix Video Deluxe 2007 Plus.
Die Magix Video Deluxe 16 Premium werde ich mir in 6 Monaten mal wieder leisten.
Nach 3 Version wird sich der Preis denke ich sich  lohnen und die hält dann wieder 2-3 Jahre.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Dunedin (9. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Hauppauge sind echt top.
> Von der Hardware her, meine vorige war von Hauppauge.
> 
> Die Software ist auch gut zu mindestens war sies damals.


Hauppauge ist immer noch top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Software ist super.


----------



## Wagga (9. November 2008)

Die Terratec ist auch Hardwaremäßig genauso gut zu mindestens meine.

Aber die Software ist total schrott,
Bis auf Treiber nix zu gebrauchen.

Die Software stürzt sehr oft ab.

Da muss man also ein Videoschnittprogramm nutzen ob
Freeware oder Kostenpflichtig.

Ich nutze dafür wie gesagt meine MagixSoftware von 2006.
Die ist dafür sehr gut geeignet.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## xTaR (9. November 2008)

Äh die 4870 wird niemals in das kleine billig Case passen..

Nimm da lieber ein Case für 70 - 100€.


----------



## Dunedin (9. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Äh die 4870 wird niemals in das kleine billig Case passen..
> 
> Nimm da lieber ein Case für 70 - 100€.


???


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

Für welche Zwecke soll der Rechner sein? Denn oft ist die Frage ob ein Mac nicht die bessere Wahl ist, wenn Du nur WOW spielen willst. Denn nur hier hast du ein Problemfreies, Virenfreies und stabiles System. Vista ist das bei weitem nicht. Grade wenn du selber baust, hast Du damit ne MEnge Aufwand bis alles richtig läuft. Plan hierfür mal nen Monat ein, bis Du gescheit zocken kannst. Also Mac oder fertig kaufen. Die Dell XPS Kisten sind sehr gut und sehr gut konfiguriert. Vielleicht schauste da mal nach anstatt selber zu bauen. Das ist immer ein Risiko. Schau die mal die 700er XPS Serie an. Die bekommste auch mit SLI Grafikkarten. Teilweise günstiger als wenn Du selber kaufst und Wassergekühlt.

2. Zu Deiner Konfiguration: Festplatte: Nim die Spinpoint F1 von Samsung. Schnell, leise und zuverlässig. 1 TB sollte ausreichen....es sei denn Du setzt auf Raid...das bringt noch mehr Leistung istz aber kaum spürbar bei Games. MAchst Du Videobearbeitung? Dann ist Raid sinnvoll.

3. Grafikkarte: Kauf KEINE ATI Karte. Atig steht für beschissene Treiber, Mikrorucker (vor allem im XFire und bei X2 Grakas), große Wärmeentwicklung und miesen Treibersupport. Nimm eine von Nvidia. Wenn Du nicht soo viel ausgeben willst, nimm ne 9800 X2. Die reicht für die kommende Zeit. Wenns mehr sein soll, dann die GTX 280....oder die GTX 260 mit 896 MB V-Ram. Da hste das Beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei vernünftiger PErformance. ATI ist Nvidia, auch wenn Tests manchmal was anderes behaupten, weit hinterher. Ich habe persönlich auf mehreren Systemen miut den ATI Karten nur Probleme bzw sogar schon Totalausfälle in Form von Rauch aus den Lüftungsschlitzen gehabt. Daher FINGER WEG VON AMDs ATI Karten. Da spart man am falschen Ende. Darüberhinaus sind die meisten Spiele auf Nvidia optimiert, was die MIkroruckler vieler Spiele erklärt. Insbesondere WOW, Crysis und Cryses Warhead sind davon betroffen. Auch Fallout 3 Arbeitet schlecht mit ATI Karten zusammen. Hier gut überlegen.

Ansonsten....wenn es schon Windows sein muss...nim auf jeden Fall die X64 Bit Version (willste ja eh) aber als Ultimate. Dann kann man wenigstens ein wenig in das verkorkste System eingreifen...und soweit ich weiss Prefetch auch etwas einfacher abschalten. 

So viel Spass beim Kauf. Denke mal über Dell nach...das erspart Dir viel Ärger und Du bekommst ein hochleistungssystem fertig vorgestellt für nen guten Preis...ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, denn mein Zweit/Spielerechner ist ein XPS. Hauptrechner ist ein 24" iMac...das ist natürlich mit nix zu toppen.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

_Schade das man sowas nicht Reporten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd so gern.. Mauszeiger ist schon drauf :>


WAAAAAAH ich könnt so losschreien wenn hier so Leute auftauchen.._


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Zu 1. Die GraKa ist eine der besten die es zur Zeit gibt
> 
> Zu 2. Kommt drauf an was du machst. Office? Business. Multimedia/Gaming? Home. Beides? Ultimate. Auf jeden Fall rate ich dir zu einer 64-Bit Version da 4 GB RAM verwendest.
> 
> Zu 3. Nimm eines der Produkte von Hauppauge, die sind echt empfehlenswert.



Die beste zur Zeit? Ich glaube Du hast die GTX 280 von Nvidia noch nicht ausprobiert. Dagegen ist die ATI Karte hier ne lahme Ente....und die Nvidia hat nur EINEN Chip....über Sli will ich garnicht nachdenken. ATI wird leider derzeit gewaltig überbewertet....naja ein beinahe Pleiteunternehmen muss ja Werbung machen. Die Qualität gibt der Werbung (auch der Testwerbung von PC Games und GameStar) leider NICHT recht. Definitiv ist Nvidia die weitaus bessere Wahl.

Haupauge? Ich weiss net...ich würd das extern mit nem DVB-T oder DVB-S USB-Stick machen....is billiger und taugt auch. Hier empfehlen sich Terratech und der Tube Stick. 

Nimm unbedingt ne richtige Soundkarte. Mit den billigen Onboard-Chips laufen einige Games nicht. Bioshock läuft z.b. nicht mit den AC/97 Chips in Verbindung mit DirectX10. Hier sollteste die günstige SoungBlaster X-FI Audio mit einplanen. Gut, günstig, entlastet den Prozessor.

Als Progi für den Videoschnitt kann man Adobe PRemiere empfehlen....Leider weiss ich nicht ob es Eye-Tv auch für den PC gibt, aber das wäre für Fernsehen und Recording bzw Nachbearbeitung echt genial.


----------



## Dunedin (9. November 2008)

Wie du Recht hast Painschkes....


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> Die Dell XPS Kisten sind sehr gut und sehr gut konfiguriert. Vielleicht schauste da mal nach anstatt selber zu bauen. Das ist immer ein Risiko. Schau die mal die 700er XPS Serie an. Die bekommste auch mit SLI Grafikkarten. Teilweise günstiger als wenn Du selber kaufst und Wassergekühlt.
> 
> 
> 3. Grafikkarte: Kauf KEINE ATI Karte. Atig steht für beschissene Treiber, Mikrorucker (vor allem im XFire und bei X2 Grakas), große Wärmeentwicklung und miesen Treibersupport. Nimm eine von Nvidia. Wenn Du nicht soo viel ausgeben willst, nimm ne 9800 X2. Die reicht für die kommende Zeit. Wenns mehr sein soll, dann die GTX 280....oder die GTX 260 mit 896 MB V-Ram. Da hste das Beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei vernünftiger PErformance. ATI ist Nvidia, auch wenn Tests manchmal was anderes behaupten, weit hinterher. Ich habe persönlich auf mehreren Systemen miut den ATI Karten nur Probleme bzw sogar schon Totalausfälle in Form von Rauch aus den Lüftungsschlitzen gehabt. Daher FINGER WEG VON AMDs ATI Karten. Da spart man am falschen Ende. Darüberhinaus sind die meisten Spiele auf Nvidia optimiert, was die MIkroruckler vieler Spiele erklärt. Insbesondere WOW, Crysis und Cryses Warhead sind davon betroffen. Auch Fallout 3 Arbeitet schlecht mit ATI Karten zusammen. Hier gut überlegen.



_Unten von Mikrorucklern reden , schreibst aber oben SLI rein? o_o 

Nvidia Fanboiiiiiiiiii <3

Boah wieviel ich noch schreiben könnte -.-*


&#8364; : Jetzt kommt er hier noch mit Soundkarten an da OnBoard nix taugt.. Gleich spring ich echt.._


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schade das man sowas nicht Reporten darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wieso? Weil ich ein Mac-Verfechter bin? Haste jemals mit einem gearbeitet bzw mal dran gezockt? Wenn nein, dann kannste ned mitreden :-)


----------



## Rethelion (9. November 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil ich ein Mac-Verfechter bin? Haste jemals mit einem gearbeitet bzw mal dran gezockt? Wenn nein, dann kannste ned mitreden :-)



Ich würde auch niemandem einen Mac empfehlen.Alle Apple Produkte sind Modeprodukte die überteuert auf den Markt geworfen werden(auch wenn ich ein Iphone hab^^).


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil ich ein Mac-Verfechter bin? Haste jemals mit einem gearbeitet bzw mal dran gezockt? Wenn nein, dann kannste ned mitreden :-)



_Nein , weil du absoluten Unsinn schreibst.

Ich hab doch einige Sachen zusammengefasst. 

Lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Dunedin (9. November 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> *Die beste zur Zeit?* Ich glaube Du hast die GTX 280 von Nvidia noch nicht ausprobiert. Dagegen ist die ATI Karte hier ne lahme Ente....und die Nvidia hat nur EINEN Chip....über Sli will ich garnicht nachdenken. ATI wird leider derzeit gewaltig überbewertet....naja ein beinahe Pleiteunternehmen muss ja Werbung machen. Die Qualität gibt der Werbung (auch der Testwerbung von PC Games und GameStar) leider NICHT recht. Definitiv ist Nvidia die weitaus bessere Wahl.


Lesen bitte! Ich habe *eine* der Besten geschrieben.


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Unten von Mikrorucklern schreibst aber oben SLI rein? o_o
> 
> Nvidia Fanboiiiiiiiiii <3
> 
> ...



Mikroruckler bei ATI-Sli, was die ja XFire nennen. Ist hinreichend bekannt. Bei den X2 Grakas von ATI auch. Bei Nvidia ist mir das bisher ned bekannt. Ich bin kein Nvidia Fanboi. Ich lege Wert auf funktionierende Rechner...und ich habe mit ATI-Karten bisher echt schlechte Erfahungen gemacht. Vor allem bei der PErformance der Treiber. Das ist aber auch hinlänglich bekannt.

Nun, ich bin Musiker. Ich höre jeden kleinen Sch...raus. und die Soundauflösung von Onboard-Chips (z.b. AC/97 und Sigmatel) ist selbst bei popeliger MP3 Wiedergabe mit iTunes oder Winamp sehr schlecht. Da hört man den Unterschied. Bei Spielen macht sich das auch bemerktbar. So ist es in der Tat so, dass Bioshock z.b. (ja ich war ein Opfer dessen) nicht mit AC/97 Chips im DirectX 10 Modus läuft unter Vista. Mit ner Terratech oder Creative Karte gehts. Und es bleibt leider zu befürchten das Bioshock nicht das einzige Spiel bleibt, bei dem es dieses Problem geben wird. Zudem wird mit ner Soundkarte in Verbindung mit Alchemy von Creative wirder Hardwaresound und EAX unterstützt unter Vista. Dies ist natürlich auch ohne 5.1 System ein echter Gewinn in der Räumlichkeit des Sounds. Ich rede hier nur aus Erfahrung. Und ich denke das man heutzutage hardwaremäßig schon definitive Empfehlungen derzeit geben kann....ich spreche nur von meinen Erfahrungen der letzen 15 Jahre...und ich hatte schon ATI und Nvidia Hardware. Allerdings hatte ich mit ATI/AMD bisher echt nur Ausfälle...und das muss ja nicht sein wenn man schon 850,- für nen Rechner ausgibt.


----------



## Rethelion (9. November 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> Mikroruckler bei ATI-Sli, was die ja XFire nennen. Ist hinreichend bekannt. Bei den X2 Grakas von ATI auch. Bei Nvidia ist mir das bisher ned bekannt. Ich bin kein Nvidia Fanboi. Ich lege Wert auf funktionierende Rechner...und ich habe mit ATI-Karten bisher echt schlechte Erfahungen gemacht. Vor allem bei der PErformance der Treiber. Das ist aber auch hinlänglich bekannt.
> 
> Nun, ich bin Musiker. Ich höre jeden kleinen Sch...raus. und die Soundauflösung von Onboard-Chips (z.b. AC/97 und Sigmatel) ist selbst bei popeliger MP3 Wiedergabe mit iTunes oder Winamp sehr schlecht. Da hört man den Unterschied. Bei Spielen macht sich das auch bemerktbar. So ist es in der Tat so, dass Bioshock z.b. (ja ich war ein Opfer dessen) nicht mit AC/97 Chips im DirectX 10 Modus läuft unter Vista. Mit ner Terratech oder Creative Karte gehts. Und es bleibt leider zu befürchten das Bioshock nicht das einzige Spiel bleibt, bei dem es dieses Problem geben wird. Zudem wird mit ner Soundkarte in Verbindung mit Alchemy von Creative wirder Hardwaresound und EAX unterstützt unter Vista. Dies ist natürlich auch ohne 5.1 System ein echter Gewinn in der Räumlichkeit des Sounds. Ich rede hier nur aus Erfahrung. Und ich denke das man heutzutage hardwaremäßig schon definitive Empfehlungen derzeit geben kann....ich spreche nur von meinen Erfahrungen der letzen 15 Jahre...und ich hatte schon ATI und Nvidia Hardware. Allerdings hatte ich mit ATI/AMD bisher echt nur Ausfälle...und das muss ja nicht sein wenn man schon 850,- für nen Rechner ausgibt.



Mikroruckler treten soviel ich weiss generell bei Dual-Gpus oder SLI/Crossfire auf.Egal ob bei Nvidia oder AMD.
Und zu den Ati-Treibern kann ich auch was sagen.Ich hatte bis jetzt an die 4 Ati Karten und bei denen hatte ich nie Probleme mit den Treibern.
Nur die Linux Treiber von Ati waren im Vergleich zu denen von Nvidia schlechter, aber wen interessiert schon Linux(dich denk ich mal ned,oder^^)


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

_Naja , ich hab jetzt glaub ich meine 4te ATI Grafikkarte und hab mit denen nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Vor allem mit meiner aktuellen 4870.

Im gegensatz zur 8800GTS / 8800GT von NVIDIA.. 

---

Freunde / Forenuser / Leute ausm Internet haben ne 4870X2 und damit 0 Probleme , von Anfang an.. komisch irgendwie oder? 

--

DU bist Musiker , da sollten sich natürliche 15jährige Sido Höhrer auch eine Soundkarte für ihren Neuen Rechner den sie sich sowieso kaum leisten können ausgeben? Super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz deiner Meinung.._


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würde auch niemandem einen Mac empfehlen.Alle Apple Produkte sind Modeprodukte die überteuert auf den Markt geworfen werden(auch wenn ich ein Iphone hab^^).




Naja...versuch mal mit nem Windowsrechner nen Mac Pro mit 8 Xenon Kernen zu schlagen...ich fürchte das wird schwer. 
Naja es sind keine Modeprodukte. Das sind sie nie gewesen. Sie haben ein stabilieres System und generell hat ein Mac andere Einsatzgebiete als ein PC. PCs sind Spielekisten mit denen produktives Arbeiten im Video oder Musikbereich kaum möglich ist (meiner Meinung und meiner Erfahrung im Recordingbereich nach). Ich rede jetzt bewusst nicht von OIffice Programmen die ja kaum Anforderungen an eiN System stellen. Ich habe den TE ja bewusst gefragt was er mit dem Rechner überwiegend machen will. Wenn da Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt oder Musik genannt wird, dann ist der Mac dafür prädestiniert. Alleine wegen seiner guten Systemarchitektur. Immerhin schlummert da ein sehr stabilies Unixsystem unter der Haube welches nicht 100.000 verschiedene Hardwarekomponetnen unterstützen muss und somit in sich geschlossen auf Hardware abgestimmt läuft. Zum Spielen sind die Kisten natürlich nur bedingt geeignet, das muss man natürlich trotz aller Überzeugung dazusagen....nur WOW geht sehr gut selbst auf dem aktuellen MacBook. Und gerade die Macbooks (alu, die neuen) sind nicht überteuert. In der Ausstattung findet man kein Windowsnotebook, welches preislich mithalten kann; die haben kein LED-Display, kein Alugehäuse, keine riesige Softwareausstattung....kein Glastrackpad das Gesten unterstützt....es istz halt eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes...Aber Überteuert sind allenfals die Mac Pros...die restlichen sind angemessen...man muss bedenken das bei den iMacs der Bildschirm mitgeliefert wird. Und für nen WOW Spieler der hauptsächlich mit seinem Rechner produktiv sein muss in der Restzeit, ist nunmal kein Windows PC zu emfpehlen....aber das ist ja auch ne Frage der Einstellung.


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , ich hab jetzt glaub ich meine 4te ATI Grafikkarte und hab mit denen nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Vor allem mit meiner aktuellen 4870.
> 
> Im gegensatz zur 8800GTS / 8800GT von NVIDIA..
> 
> ...



Ne X-Fi Audio oder Pendats von Terratech kosten 30 Euro.....also keine riesige Investition wenn man nen Rechner im GEsamtwert von beinahe 900 Euro kaufen will...und selbst Sido sollte auf ner richtigen Soundkarte besser klingen.


----------



## Miccellomann (9. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , ich hab jetzt glaub ich meine 4te ATI Grafikkarte und hab mit denen nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Vor allem mit meiner aktuellen 4870.
> 
> Im gegensatz zur 8800GTS / 8800GT von NVIDIA..
> 
> ...



Ne X-Fi Audio oder Pendats von Terratech kosten 30 Euro.....also keine riesige Investition wenn man nen Rechner im GEsamtwert von beinahe 900 Euro kaufen will...und selbst Sido sollte auf ner richtigen Soundkarte besser klingen.


----------



## Rethelion (9. November 2008)

Ich denke wir kommen hier zuweit vom Thema ab und helfen Hans Würstchen nicht bei seiner Entscheidung.

Also beenden wir hier das Thema.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

_Soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe hat er sich schon entschieden..

Ausserdem wird´s doch grad erst lustig :>_


----------



## Dunedin (9. November 2008)

Die Mehrkosten für die Veränderungen am System würden sich auf 100&#8364; mehr belaufen. Das ist nicht nötig!

Eine 4870 ist zwar nicht so leistungsstark wie eine GTX280, aber die Unterschiede sind nicht so gravierend, dass man etwas bemerkt. Vielleicht in ein paar Monaten, wenn die Anforderungen für Highend-Games ansteigen.

Zum Sound: Du bist Musiker, du hast also ein feines Gehör was den Sound betrifft, doch ich glaube nicht, dass du in einem Shooter oder in WoW einen Unterschied zwischen einer Xi-Fi und einem AC/97 hörst. Außerdem ist ein PC nicht grade das Mittel um einen Highend-Sound wiederzugeben.


----------



## Wagga (9. November 2008)

Also ich bin mit meiner 4850 mit meinem Q6700 meinem Asus P5E, meinen Corsair 4 GB RAM,
meiner Samsung 501LJ (würde fast noch eine kaufen wenn ichs Geld dafür hätte) sehr zufrieden.

Ich nutze Windows XP Prof.
KIS 2009.

Linux ist aktuell nichts für mich, weil es den Scanner, den per Netzwerk angeschlossene
Drucker nicht erkannte, habe mal Ubuntu ausprobiert,  und habs wieder runtergeworfen,
aber das liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich keine Lust und vor allem Zeit hatte
es einzurichten, vielleicht probiere ich Ubuntu in der Weihnachtszeit nochmals.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mikroruckler treten soviel ich weiss generell bei Dual-Gpus oder SLI/Crossfire auf.Egal ob bei Nvidia oder AMD.
> Und zu den Ati-Treibern kann ich auch was sagen.Ich hatte bis jetzt an die 4 Ati Karten und bei denen hatte ich nie Probleme mit den Treibern.
> Nur die Linux Treiber von Ati waren im Vergleich zu denen von Nvidia schlechter, aber wen interessiert schon Linux(dich denk ich mal ned,oder^^)



Nein, Mikroruckler gibt es nur bei ATI. Anders als Anfangs vermutet ist das Problem nicht durch die komplexe Synchronisation zweier analog arbeitenden Chips zu begründen. Ein bekannter Musiker fand kürzlich heraus, daß die Mikroruckler durch den ATI-Schriftzug ensprechender Karten ausgelöst werden. Deswegen erscheint es doch logisch, daß Nivia keine hat. Oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheiße, ich lach mir nen Ast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

_Klos , ich mag dich immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (10. November 2008)

Lol, einfach nur geil. *g*.

Ich denke in naher Zukunft wird man das mit dem Mikrorucklern auch in den Griff bekommen oder zu mindestens es verbessern das es kaum auffällt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. November 2008)

So Kinas jetzt mal schluss mit Off-topic.
Meinen Pc werde ich mir erst nach Weihnachten bestellen, da dann vermutlich die Preise runter gehen. Ausserdem kommt der neue i7 raus der mit ca. 300 Euro nicht viel teurer ist als der core 2 Dual/Quad. Bei den restlichen Teilen wie Mainboard(wegen 1336 Sockel) und DDR3 Ram hoffe ich auf Preissenkungen.

Zum Appel-fan: Ich werde mir keinen Mac kaufen da ich der Meinung bin das man bei Appel viel Geld für den Namen bezahlt (Ich bin selbst Leidenschaftlicher Ipod Benutzer (Und nein, ich höre kein Sido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )). 

Da mir der Sound beim zocken nicht so am Herzen liegt werde ich es auch bei dem on-board Chip belassen.

Den Pc möchte ich hauptsächlich zum Spiele verwenden (Wow; Crysis; Farcry), als Noch-schüler würde ich jedoch gerne von euch wissen ob ich, wenn ich ab und zu Präsentationen mache, mich auch mit Vista Home/Home Pro begnügen kann, oder ob ich wirklich Ultimate nehmen sollte?


Mfg


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> Den Pc möchte ich hauptsächlich zum Spiele verwenden (Wow; Crysis; Farcry), als Noch-schüler würde ich jedoch gerne von euch wissen ob ich, wenn ich ab und zu Präsentationen mache, mich auch mit Vista Home/Home Pro begnügen kann, oder ob ich wirklich Ultimate nehmen sollte?
> 
> 
> Mfg



Ich würd dir die Vista Home Premium Version empfehlen, wahlweise mit 32 oder 64 Bit.
Business oder Ultimate kosten mehr und sind eigentlich mehr für Geschäftskunden ausgelegt. Der normale User hat davon aber fast keinen Nutzen.

Auf http://www.winvistaside.de/windows-vista-v...n-im-vergleich/ und http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/p...s/n/choose.mspx kannst du dir die unterschiedlichen Versionen im Vergleich ansehen und nach deinen Bedürfnissen aussuchen.


----------



## Wagga (10. November 2008)

PcHardware sollte man immer 2-3 Monate vor oder 2-3 Wochen nach Weihnachten kaufen, da dann der Weihnachtszuschlag wieder heruntergenommen wird.

Das ein ic7 sowie ein Mainboard 1337 auf die Preise von Q9Serie, Q6Serie sinke, bezweifel ich in der nahen Zukunft erstmals werden die mehr kosten als fast ein ganzer PC zusammen.

Und in 3 Jahreb brauchst du dann sowieso wieder einen neuen.
Mach so kauf dir einen Pc dann wenn du ihn brauchst und warte nicht auf techniken.
Das bringt nix, weil dann dürftest du dir nie einen kaufen.
Und bis du einen neuen brauchst sind die Preise der aktuellen TopHardware auch im Preis gesunken, das man sich diese notfalls dann kaufen kann.
Anfangs müssen die Firmen die Entwicklungskosten u.s.w. herreinholen, da sind dann die Preise horrent hoch.

MFG,Wagga

MFG,Wgaga


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. November 2008)

Noch ne Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen wie laut der Prozessor Lüfter ist und wie laut die Graka?


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2008)

Welcher Lüfter und welche Graka?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Welcher Lüfter und welche Graka?



Graka:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...rticleId=295026

Prozessor:


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_S...p;l3=Sockel+775


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2008)

Also Graka habe ich eine 4870 mit Standardlüfter und die ist sehr leise. Die von dir gepostete hat aber nen anderen Lüfter. Painschkes hat die ja und scheint von der Lautstärke her zufrieden zu sein.
Also wäre er hier wohl dein Ansprechpartner für die Grafikkarte. 

Und was die CPU angeht, der Boxed-Lüfter ist meiner Meinung nach sehr laut.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2008)

_Hab grad am alten Rechner den mein Vater kriegt rumgebastelt , daher bin ich erst so Spät da -_-..

Also ich hab die Grafikkarte bei mir in nem Antec 1200 drin , hab alles so wie die Leute die´s mir Zusammengebaut haben gelassen und mich störts garnicht. Klar , man hört nen Lüfter , aber ich bin mir sicher das sind die 7 bzw 9 Lüfter insgesamt (Grafikkarte nicht mit einberechnet , aber CPU-Lüfter)


&#8364; : CPU Lüfter ist der hier :  Klick mich! 

Passend zu den blau Leuchtenden vom Antec 1200 :>

PS : Die Lüfter-Regelung ist auf HIGH gestellt hinten , würde ich es also auf LOW / MEDIUM stellen , wird man denke ich kaum was hören.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (11. November 2008)

Kann mir noch jemand sagen wie lang die Bestellug bei Alternate dauert und wie viel der Zusammenbau kostet?


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2008)

_Bei Alternate kostet der Zusammenbau (soweit ich weiss) 69.99€ - und wenn alles Lieferbar ist von den ausgewählen Sachen denke ich 2-3 Werktage._


----------



## Hans Würstchen (11. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei Alternate kostet der Zusammenbau (soweit ich weiss) 69.99€ - und wenn alles Lieferbar ist von den ausgewählen Sachen denke ich 2-3 Werktage._



Hui nicht gerade billig. Ist es dann nicht biliger das ding selbst zusammen zubauen? Würde ich das als "Noob" schaffen?^^ Wie schauts mit dem Unterschied zwischen ner Oem und ner Freien Version von vista aus?


----------



## Wagga (11. November 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> Hui nicht gerade billig. Ist es dann nicht biliger das ding selbst zusammen zubauen? Würde ich das als "Noob" schaffen?^^ Wie schauts mit dem Unterschied zwischen ner Oem und ner Freien Version von vista aus?


Rechtlich darf es keinen geben von der Version.

Nur hast du bei der OEM keinen Support von MS ( nicht verwechseln mit Updatesupport).
Und die Schachtel und das Handbuch fehlt.

Rein Softwaretechnisch gibts keinen.

Kannst du auf die Schatel, dem Support, der HologrammCD verzichten.

Ist eine CD ohne Hologramm natürlich dabei.

MFG,Wagga


----------

